# Can't wait till Friday..



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

When I get to post up some pics from a different prospective..


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

And rehydrate a lot... it's a scorcher out there.


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

Well.... What ever came of it????

You give up? LOL


----------



## Turney (Jun 10, 2012)

I would like to know whats going on also. I have a pool with 2 skimmers not working and am considering ripping out the concrete to repair them. I am not sure I wanna under take the job though.


----------

